# Best pharma grade test?



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

Dont post UGL's please.

Which is the most likely lab to be un-faked?

I've seen there is too many organon sust fakes

what about iran test e ?


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

If you can get it Cambridge is very good.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

omnadren Is best test iv used


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

if pharma grade then test is test with diff ester and its dose dependent on best gains end of.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ANY test is as good as ANY other test....pharma grade or ugl.........FACT, it's all about the dosing


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Robsta said:


> ANY test is as good as ANY other test....pharma grade or ugl.........FACT, it's all about the dosing


yes test is test but with ugl (i use ugl atm and like what im on) it is about the dosing and hygiene too. test is test but legit pharm grade is the only grade that can truly be trusted.......

i guess tren is tren or mast is mast as long as it is what it is.......


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> if pharma grade then test is test with diff ester and its dose dependent on best gains end of.





Robsta said:


> ANY test is as good as ANY other test....pharma grade or ugl.........FACT, it's all about the dosing


True chaps but the OP was asking what Pharma is unlikely/less likely to be faked, not whether 'test is test '


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

OldMan said:


> True chaps but the OP was asking what Pharma is unlikely/less likely to be faked, not whether 'test is test '


The title of the thread is Best pharma grade test. tbh it's irrelevant if it's pharma or ugl, hence my post


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I had by far the best results from Norma and I used a LOWER dose on these. I've also never seen or heard of these being faked. A good indicator of their genuity is that the oil should be noticable thicker than most other gear to the point where it is quite difficult to push through a blue needle.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

OldMan said:


> True chaps but the OP was asking what Pharma is unlikely/less likely to be faked, not whether 'test is test '


lol yes you are right lol didnt read it fully so sorry for that lol

i guess they will all be faked at some point as long as you can tell real from fake dnt wry


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Testoviron by schering or the norma test, the iranian and oragons are to widely faked.


----------



## tomlet1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Best i have used in terms of no PIP, price, size gains are Omnadren.

as for least faked no idea, but i think alot still contain some active hormone, but at what dose or sterility who knows...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pharma steroids is the most faked type of steroids out there this is fact, mainly due to the price that can be charged for a decent one......

To ask what is the best is like asking how long is a price of string......by this I mean someone in the south may get some really good genuine testaviron but these may be faked in the north.....

As Jordan has said omnadren is good but highly faked, I prefer to use Cambridge sus when I do use pharma mainly because I have never seen or heard of fakes unfortunately it is very hard to source.......

Now before I get jumped on about mentioning UGL, you are more likely to get decent non faked test if you buy from the top tier of labs than pharma unless you are well connected


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

I have used Norma Enanthate, Schering Testoviron (current cycle), Organon Sustanon, and Jelfa Omnadren over the years, have not had any problems with fakes but am aware they are out there. Comes down to how good your source is I guess.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

really the important thing for pharma and ugl gear is to have a sound reliable source. my source would refund fakes, but that has never ocurred in years.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Im currently running schering testoviron but i started the cycle on the aburiahan TEST.E and have made some great hard gains very happy with both at first i was a bit concerned about the irainians as there is supposed to be some very good counterfeits doing the rounds thats why i swaped for pakistani shcering TEST.E which i know is also very well and largely faked. but if you have defo got legit pharma stuff which im 99% sure i have is the doseing very accurate as to what it says on the amp the guy who owns my gym has the william llyuewellen (spell check) anabolics 2007 edition the one befor the newest one and in there it has the aburiahan TEST.ENTH 250mg and the lab test results over a few years. He had it tested and i think one time it was like nearly 250 2nd time was 225mg 3rd time was like 190mg this test is supposed to be human grade isnt it will my schering be accuratly dosed do you think


----------

